# OEM Brake Disk size



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I did do a search and couldn't find anything.

What are the exact dimensions (diameter and thinkness) of the front and rear disks on the S3/TT225?

Cheers

AL


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi,

I'm sure it is 312x28mm.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## evan (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi,

312 Front
256 Rear


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

312 mm ventilated disc front (all)

242 mm solid disc rear (180 FWD)

239 mm solid disc rear (180 Quattro)

256 mm ventilated rear (225 Quattro)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

312 x 25 front,all TT's,vented
256 x 22 rear,225 quattro,vented
239 x 9 rear,180 quattro,non vented
232 x 9 rear,front wheel drive,non vented


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Paul,

Those sizes definitely the same for the S3 then?

Reason I'm asking is I'm thinking of upgrading the disks and pads to some fast-road ones - not sure of which brand to go for yet. I think any will be better than the current spongy-fadey setup.

Cheers

AL


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> Those sizes definitely the same for the S3 then?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I'm thinking of upgrading the disks and pads to some fast-road ones - not sure of which brand to go for yet. I think any will be better than the current spongy-fadey setup.


The top 2 are what's on an S3


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Cheers Paul.

AL


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

> The top 2 are what's on an S3 Â


i thought that earlier S3's had a slighlty lower spec braking system which has now been amended to 225 TT spec on the 2002 mod's..... ????????


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> i thought that earlier S3's had a slighlty lower spec braking system which has now been amended to 225 TT spec on the 2002 mod's..... ????????


Brake disc size has allways been the same


----------

